
Fish playing pokemon back again - freddythefeesh
http://www.twitch.tv/freddythefeesh
======
freddythefeesh
The original developers of fish plays stopped streaming so we took up the
challenge to remake it from scratch. We have plans to make Freddy play other
more difficult games such as league of legends, binding of isaac, etc. Feel
free to drop in give us suggestions we hope to develop more
interactive/entertaining content for twitch using code.

Thanks, FreddyTheFeesh

